
A Treatise of Human Nature, by David Hume (Sect. VII. – Conclusion) - lainon
https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/h/hume/david/treatise-of-human-nature/B1.4.7.html
======
p1esk
Signal to noise ratio of that prose is pretty low. Someone needs to compress
it.

